# John Petrucci string gauges



## Andi Rauscher (Oct 22, 2004)

hey all, does anyone know the string gauges Mr. Petrucci uses on his 7strings? (for each string?) thx


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.ernieball.com/jp/main.html


and btw, welcome to the board!


----------



## Andi Rauscher (Oct 23, 2004)

hey wildealien, thanks for the link! I already new the site, and (of course!!) I am looking for the gauges of his 7strings! and those are not mentioned there, just the beefys... but who wants a 6string ;-) so, if anyone knows...
and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Virtue (Oct 26, 2004)

I believe he uses standard 10's.


----------



## Vince (Oct 28, 2004)

I picked up almost everything Petrucci did back in the mid 90s because his ways really worked well for me. Amplifiers, guitars, picks (Jazz IIIs), you name it, I really dug his stuff and it worked great for me.

From that, I know that when he tunes to standard tuning, he uses a hybrid 9 guage (9-46) where the lightest 3 strings are basically from a 9 gauge pack and the lower 3 strings are from a standard 10 gauge pack. The Ernie Ball Hybrid Slinky pack has this 9-46 configuration. What he's using in that video is for tuning down to C on a six-string guitar, and as such he's using much much higher gauges (12-56). This would feel, as he said in the flash video, just like using 10 gauge strings in standard tuning.

When I tune to C or C# on a six string, what I do is take the bottom 6 strings from a Daddario 7-string set and use the lower 6 strings (11-54). For me that works nicely, as it feels and gives resistance like 9 gauge strings in standard tuning.


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 30, 2004)

desertdweller said:


> From that, I know that when he tunes to standard tuning, he uses a hybrid 9 guage (9-46) where the lightest 3 strings are basically from a 9 gauge pack and the lower 3 strings are from a standard 10 gauge pack.



You can get Blue Steels in this gauge they are called "Custom Lites" I've been using them forever on my old Rg550


----------



## Vince (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, that really is the most awesome string gauge, heavy as hell and still very very bendable highs.


----------

